# WIP Bad Moon Nobz



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

These are the first Orks I have painted in a long time (10 years). Decided to have a go at a Bad Moon Scheme.
I followed the GW Bad Moon scheme on there site. The yellow still needs a few shades and highlights.Still need to finish the skull on one of the banners, I am not great at large parts of bone. The metal has been washed since the photo and the squig has been painted orange like the old squigs.
I really dislike the gold on these models. I know bad moons are rich so should have gold I just really dont like using it.
They have been blue tack onto the bases as I have not chosen the basing for my army yet.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i am liking them the yellow is looking really nice.. the gold touches for me are just little things like gold bullets.. a gold toof.. and little things like that .. like for instance the front nob on the left a few of the links on his armour could be brass or gold.. but leave the rest bolt gun.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

They are looking nice, but I think the yellow is a bit too thick. It might be the photo, but you might need to water down your yellow.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

I disagree, the yellow is a good consistency, you just need to highlight these suckers so it really jumps out at you. I highlight my yellow to white, but I suggest you do whatever is comfortable for you. They need that little extra oomph. Don't get me wrong, they're very good already though.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. For my first Orks I am very happy, these where a blast to put together and paint. For the Yellow I have given it two coats of golden yellow since the photo, then today I will highlight it with either golden yellow and Bleachbone or sunbust yellow.
I should have them finished today, my second box of Nobz arrived today as well so will start them and my mek.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

I must echo what has already being said, i like the yellow but yes the models need highlights too make them pop. Lots of yellow is good on nobz but when your painting boyz ill give you some advice when using yellow, less is more ! only use it sparingly on a helmet or shoulder guard it stops them looking too OTT and cheesy, good work dude. JD


----------

